# Unisono Portamento and other scripts.



## Baard (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all, first real post here 

Sorry if the answer to my question is obvious, I have been searching around, and cant find much dedicated info on it. 

Im a pretty new Kontakt 4 user, but I am picking it up rather fast. (Been mapping lots of SFZs previously)

I am remapping an old giga into a Kontakt instrument. It has two keyswitched groups, each with its own dedicated legato samples. (Vib and NVib). The included "Unisono/Portamento" script does a great job on the first group, but when I try to set up a second script to handle the second, I get stuck notes.

My workaround is to create two instruments, and set up keyswitches to make them act correctly, yet this is cumbersome. Is there a better way?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 12, 2010)

The unisono/portamento script handles ALL groups in the instrument, just FYI. That's why you get clashes when you load another instance of it in second slot - the note processing overlaps and things end up real messy.


----------



## Baard (Oct 12, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> The unisono/portamento script handles ALL groups in the instrument, just FYI. That's why you get clashes when you load another instance of it in second slot - the note processing overlaps and things end up real messy.


Thanks, good to know. Btw, the same happens when I try to combine it with Nils' XFade script as well. I also tried an Offset Legato with a script I found in a Precisionsound instrument, same results. Seems like I better read up on KSP scripting


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep, that's because Nils' xfade script utilizes a bit different note processing, playing x notes instead of one, x being the number of velocity layers.

You could try putting the xfade script in the first slot, and then unisono script in the second slot, perhaps then it could work (haven't tried that, though). And watch that polyphony count...


----------



## Baard (Oct 12, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> You could try putting the xfade script in the first slot, and then unisono script in the second slot, perhaps then it could work (haven't tried that, though). And watch that polyphony count...


I tried that, and it looks like they knock each other out, one way or another. Different result tho. Hard to explain, but it sounds like it only triggers the legato layer, with the MW acting weird. 

As I said, I am just starting up with K4, so I guess some workarounds are expected for now. Its such a fine app, and a major step up from what I've used beforehand. 

Thanks again


----------

